# Video of new full face mask and communication gear



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a short clip of a test dive with my new full face mask and communication gear. Much to my surprise the camera picked up most of the conversation. I spent most of the 60 minute dive on the flight deck of the Oriskany (150'). I switched the camera off by mistake at the end of the clip.

The captain of the _H2O Below_ and I were talking about static that we heard. Increasing the squelch settings should eliminate the problem next time.

It was also great to meet PFF member *Cajun Spearit* on the trip. He almost went Medieval on an AJ by knifing and wrestling it with his bare hands. Fortunately logic prevailed...(barely).


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

That is very Awesome! cool video, and an interesting piece of gear!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool, what's the brand of it?

Troy, glad you made the right call on the AJ.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> That's pretty cool, what's the brand of it?


The facemask is an OTS Guardian and the comms system is the OTS Aquacom SSB-2010.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I was looking at the ocean reef Neptune full face a while back, someone told me that the full face use a lot of air because of the positive pressure, any truth to that?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I was looking at the ocean reef Neptune full face a while back, someone told me that the full face use a lot of air because of the positive pressure, any truth to that?


Sorry, I do not have any experiance with Neptune mask. The Guardian mask does not use positive pressure.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info!
I was under the impression that all fullface were after hearing that about the Neptune, thats what I get for assuming I suppose.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great to meet you as well. My second video came out better than I thought...Barry was right about the blur issue. I've ordered a new case that should solve that problem. I may post a short video of the AJ I was thinking about knifing...can't really see the line or hook in his mouth, due to the blur.

Thanks for posting that great video...that is very cool. Again, great to meet you Brian...you are one laid back dude. Maybe we can lock down that lobstering trip.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Was the video audio the one picked up by the camera or was it recorded topside? The topside part of the conversation was very clear while yours sounded somewhat muffled.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Was the video audio the one picked up by the camera or was it recorded topside? The topside part of the conversation was very clear while yours sounded somewhat muffled.


The camera was mounted on my full face mask. The mic on the camera picked up parts of the conversation.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------

